# When to use VitE for an antioxidant



## heatherg23 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hi,roblem:

I was wondering how to know when you need to use Vit E for an antioxidant in M&P.
Most recipes I've found _don't_ use it but some do. I was also wondering if you need it if you put sugar in your soap. 

Thanks!
Heather


----------



## Hazel (Jan 19, 2013)

You don't need to use Vitamin E in MP. It sounds like some people are using it for label appeal. On the other hand, they could be using it as an antioxidant in an oil which they've added to their soaps as an additive. I don't believe you would need to add it if you use sugar. Sugar doesn't need an antioxidant. 

After saying all of this, you can add Vitamin E since it is good for the skin. It's more heat stable than some other vitamins so the heat of the MP shouldn't affect it. I don't know how it would hold up for benefits over time since air and light does cause it to lose its beneficial properties. 

HTH


----------



## heatherg23 (Jan 19, 2013)

Thanks Hazel, Great info!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 19, 2013)

You're welcome! You might want to look for Genny's posts in the MP section. She's _*much *_more knowledgeable about MP than I am. She also might know something about adding Vitamin E that I haven't heard.


----------



## Genny (Jan 19, 2013)

If you're adding vitamin e to MP, it really is only for label appeal, not for antioxidant reasons since the oils in mp are already saponified.  Honestly, it would be a waste since it will be washed right down the drain & not have very much time on the skin. 

As far as adding sugar to MP, there are a lot of MP soapers that say it's fine, but I disagree.  I did 2 different experiments with MP & sugar.  One experiment I added 2 TBSP to 1 lb of MP base and made my soap with it.  I gave a couple bars to some people to test them out.  All but 1 ended up growing mold on them. 
I also made some sugar scrubs with MP (1/3 sugar, 1/3 MP base, 1/3 oil).  Each day I would touch each sugar scrub with a wet hand to get a little bit of water on the scrubs.  After about a month, there was visible mold starting to grow.  

So if you're going to add sugar to MP base, I suggest adding a broad spectrum preservative.  Keep in mind that Vitamin E is an antioxidant, not a preservative.


----------



## heatherg23 (Jan 19, 2013)

Genny said:


> Keep in mind that Vitamin E is an antioxidant, not a preservative.



I meant preservative.........why on earth was I thinking an antioxidant LOL I'm such an idiot.

Thanks for the information!


----------



## Hazel (Jan 20, 2013)

heatherg23 said:


> I meant preservative.........why on earth was I thinking an antioxidant LOL I'm such an idiot.



You're not an idiot since it's easy to get confused. There's been a lot of misinformation on the internet that vitamin E _*is*_ a natural preservative. :roll:


----------

